# Evandro



## Eva Maria

Estoy intentando traducir el nombre propio Euandro
 
Teniendo en cuenta que proviene de:
 
eu = noble, valeroso, hermoso
 
anhr, androz  = varón, hombre
 
Y teniendo también en cuenta la palabra:

euandria = hombría, valor, hermosura varonil
 
¿Podemos traducir Euandro como “hombre / varón noble”, “hombre / varón hermoso” o “hombre / varón valiente /valeroso”?
 
Eva Maria


----------



## Breogan

Parece bastante lógico tu razonamiento ; permíteme añadir que, incluso, podría traducirse como 

"hombre bueno"

si es que usamos tal acepción para la forma "eu", la misma que aparece en palabras como "eufemismo", "eugenesia", "eutanasia",...Y más concretamente pensando en nombres propios, tales como "Eugenio" (bien nacido), etc.

Aunque lo mejor sería que contestase algún filólogo clásico.


----------



## Eva Maria

Breogan said:


> Parece bastante lógico tu razonamiento ; permíteme añadir que, incluso, podría traducirse como
> 
> "hombre bueno"
> 
> si es que usamos tal acepción para la forma "eu", la misma que aparece en palabras como "eufemismo", "eugenesia", "eutanasia",...Y más concretamente pensando en nombres propios, tales como "Eugenio" (bien nacido), etc.
> 
> Aunque lo mejor sería que contestase algún filólogo clásico.


 
Breogan del Reino Celta de Galizia, 

Gracias por tu detallada confirmación!

EM


----------



## faranji

Coincido con Breogán. Evandro sería el hombre bueno. El nombre griego para hombres valientes o valerosos era más bien Calímaco. Una traducción de Evandro podría ser Benigno o incluso Bonifacio


----------



## Breogan

faranji said:


> Coincido con Breogán. Evandro sería el hombre bueno. El nombre griego para hombres valientes o valerosos era más bien Calímaco. Una traducción de Evandro podría ser Benigno o incluso Bonifacio



Sí, "Calímaco" es el que "lucha bellamente (noblemente)". 

Los equivalentes latinos que tú dices se podrían aplicar al griego "Evandro", claro está, y no creo que requieran de traducción.


----------



## Tetina

Hi, Eva Maria. 
Your question i think is a little bit of a trap... . If i'm not mistaken, your reffering to the ancient years. That's why i would say that there is no difference between "varon noble" and "varon valiente" as for ancients the noble/good man was including the meaning of a brave and capable warrior that would give an honorable fight according to the rules of living and dead. Maybe that's why in your dictionary you found both meanings.In ancient years those meanings were inseparable.
 "Callimahos" is more specific as "Euandros" more general. If i had to choose between translations i would choose "noble".​ 
P.S. Forgive me i don't answer in Spanish but i feel more confident with the level of my english.​


----------



## Eva Maria

faranji said:


> Coincido con Breogán. Evandro sería el hombre bueno. El nombre griego para hombres valientes o valerosos era más bien Calímaco. Una traducción de Evandro podría ser Benigno o incluso Bonifacio


 
Faranji,

Tenéis razón ambos. Conocía el nombre "Calímaco", pero estaba convencida de que provenía de kaloz = noble, honesto, hermoso, honrado, aristócrata, virtuoso, bueno, elegre, feliz, hábil, placentero...
 
Thanks for all this new information
 
EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Tetina said:


> Hi, Eva Maria.
> Your question i think is a little bit of a trap... . If i'm not mistaken, your reffering to the ancient years. That's why i would say that there is no difference between "varon noble" and "varon valiente" as for ancients the noble/good man was including the meaning of a brave and capable warrior that would give an honorable fight according to the rules of living and dead. Maybe that's why in your dictionary you found both meanings.In ancient years those meanings were inseparable.
> "Callimahos" is more specific as "Euandros" more general. If i had to choose between translations i would choose "noble".​
> 
> P.S. Forgive me i don't answer in Spanish but i feel more confident with the level of my english.​


 
Tetina,

Oh, thanks for such a complete explanation! Sí, en los tiempos antiguos era imposible que un guerrero fuera noble sin ser valiente, o viceversa.

Can I correct your English?

In English they always put "I" in capital letters. Obedece a una razón tanto práctica (la "i" minúscula casi no se ve") como estética (this latter in my opinion).

EM


----------



## sinamay

Coincido plenamente con Tetina.
En cuanto a la traducción de este nombre propio como "Benigno" o "Bonifacio", considero que carece de fundamento tanto desde el punto de vista etimológico como semántico.


----------



## Eva Maria

sinamay said:


> Coincido plenamente con Tetina.
> En cuanto a la traducción de este nombre propio como "Benigno" o "Bonifacio", considero que carece de fundamento tanto desde el punto de vista etimológico como semántico.


 
Sinamay,

Faranji más bien se refería a que "Benigno" o "Bonifacio" serían equivalentes de Euandro, puesto que su significado etimológico en sus respectivas lenguas es parecido.
 
Thanks for your comments,
 
Eva Maria


----------



## sinamay

Eva Maria said:


> Sinamay,
> 
> Faranji más bien se refería a que "Benigno" o "Bonifacio" serían equivalentes de Euandro, puesto que su significado etimológico en sus respectivas lenguas es parecido.
> 
> Thanks for your comments,
> 
> Eva Maria


 
¡Hola Eva María!
Puede que sí, pero como ponía que "una traducción de Evandro podría ser Benigno o incluso Bonifacio", yo consideré que hablaba de traducción, y no de equivalencia, aunque me parece que esos nombres propios también se podrían discutir como equivalentes del nombre propio griego.


----------



## Eva Maria

sinamay said:


> ¡Hola Eva María!
> Puede que sí, pero como ponía que "una traducción de Evandro podría ser Benigno o incluso Bonifacio", yo consideré que hablaba de traducción, y no de equivalencia, aunque me parece que esos nombres propios también se podrían discutir como equivalentes del nombre propio griego.


 

S,

Maybe. Pero de lo que estoy segura es que preferiría llamarme Evandro antes que Benigno, y, sobre todo, Bonifacio!

EM


----------

